# pico projector recommendations?



## EBrown (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

Wow, I'm glad I found this site, looks like ppl here know there stuff. Anywhoo, I'm looking at getting one of those new pico projectors that's out right now. There are a good amount to choose from and I'm wondering if anyone here has any recommendations?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack! What do you intend to do with the pico projector? And which one are you looking at? It's my understanding that a lot of these pj's are more for office/presentation use.


----------



## bustedtweeter (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi funny you bring this up I just go my AAXA P2 pico projector 2 weeks ago. I like it, it's a lot better than my Optoma pico projector that I bought earlier this year. But like mechman says it totally depends on your use. I use the P2 to hook up to my PC for meetings, etc. - it works ok for this use but you really have to turn off the lights because it is only 33 lumens and keep the presentation under ~50", but I was willing to make the trade off for the portability. It's also a pretty cool for playing videos and movies but you should definitely not expect anything close to home-theater quality and again it has to be used in the dark. 

If you're just watching videos on it you can consider the Optoma PK102 or the AAXA P1, they are both in the 12 lumen range which means only good in the dark and like 30" sizes but if that's your use then it can be pretty good. 

AAXA is having a black friday sale right now on the P1 for $175: and I'm sure you can find deals on other similar pico projectors.

The AAXA P2 was worth it for me but it's a bit spendy at $349. If you want I can post up some pictures when I get home later...

Just keep in mind the differences between a business / home theater projector (1000+ lumens) and these picos (10-30 lumens) is pretty drastic!!!


----------

